# Red Cere O_o



## Skye (Oct 31, 2010)

Well it's been slightly pink for awhile but I happen to look at it and its like this bright (rosy) red pink. Should I keep watching him to see if anything is wrong with him? He's still energetic, sings, etc.

Also  sometimes not all the time, he like to "yawn/gape (adjust crop" For atleast a good 30 seconds or more..


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> sometimes not all the time, he like to "yawn/gape (adjust crop" For atleast a good 30 seconds or more..


This is normal.

Is it the actual cere that's red or just the nostrils? My birds' nostrils look redder when they've been flying around, and I assume it's because their blood is pumping faster.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can be because of them scratching their nose aswell can cause it a bit colour


----------

